# Manchmal koennen Seiten nicht angezeigt werden!



## frager (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo Community!


Wenn ich mit meinem Firefox so rumsurfe, kommt es ziemlich oft vor, dass er mir sagt, dass seiten nicht angezeigt werden koennen (egal welche, google.de, wikipedia, alle halt...) dann muss man die Seite aktualiseren (F5) manchmal auch 2-3 mal, dann zeigt er sie wieder an!

Woran kann das denn liegen? Ist schon ziemlich nervig! 

Bin in einem Kabelnetzwerk von Arcor: Telefonstecker->StarterBox->Modem->PC.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## chmee (17. Februar 2009)

Hört sich nach einer rumpeligen Verbindung an.. Aber man müsst jetzt rausfinden, ob die Verbindungsschwierigkeiten zwischen Modem und Arcor bestehen oder seitens Arcor und ihrer Anbindung zum Netz.


> Start -> (Einstellungen-> Systemverwaltung) *Verwaltung -> Leistung*
> 
> Bei Systemmonitor drauf, in der rechten Seite des Fensters ist ein* "+"*-Zeichen, dort kann man Leistungsüberwachungen hinzufügen.
> 
> ...


Für die Probleme seitens Arcor könnte man ein *traceroute* mehrmals laufen lassen, um zu schauen, wo es nicht weitergeht.

Links:
https://www.administrator.info/index.php?content=86631
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traceroute

mfg chmee

**Nachtrag** Oft haben solche Probleme auch mit dem Onboard-LAN zu tun ( was bei Dir - glaube ich - nicht der Fall ist, weil Du per USB angeschlossen bist ?! ), zB sind die Nvidia-Onboard-Netzwerkkarten sehr empfindlich bezüglich Potentialdifferenzen ( Rechner und Router/Modem stecken auf verschiedenen Steckdosen/Leisten/Phasen ).


----------



## frager (17. Februar 2009)

Hi!

Habe das mit dem Systemmonitor ausprobiert - zeigt eigetnlich immer 0 Fehler an. Nur einmal hat er 2 Fehler angezeigt - wobei waehrend ich das getestet habe oefter als 2 mal Seiten nicht angezeigt wurden, also kann man das dann ausschliessen oder?

tracert zeigt das an:


> C:\Users\Stani>tracert http://www.google.de
> 
> Routenverfolgung zu http://www.l.google.com [74.125.39.103] uber maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> 
> ...



Was hat das denn zu sagen?

habe auch noch pathping ausprobiert, kommt das hier raus:


> C:\Users\Stani>pathping
> 
> Syntax: pathping [-g Hostliste] [-h max. Abschnitte] [-i Adresse] [-n]
> [-p Zeitraum]  [-q Abfrageanzahl] [-w Zeitlimit]
> ...



Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass, als ich pathping zum ersten Mal ausfuehren wollte, der mir diese Fehlermeldung gebracht hat:


> C:\Users\Stani>pathping http://www.google.de
> Der Zielname http://www.google.de konnte nicht aufgelost werden.


Kann das irgendwas mit meinem Problem zu tun haben?

Das mit OnBoard-LAN koennte ja auch durchaus sein - bin auch mit einem normalen Ethernet kabel angeschlossen (wie soll das mit USB gehen?) Gibt es dazu auch einen spezifischen Test?


----------



## ounger (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo Frager,
dass sieht meiner Meinung nach nach einem DNS (Namensauflösung von IP-Adresse in Name und umgekehrt) aus. Führe doch mal 
	
	
	



```
ipconfig /all
```
 aus. Als Anzeige sollte da in etwa sowas bei rauskommen:

```
Windows-IP-Konfiguration

        Hostname. . . . . . . . . . . . . : pc4000
        Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
        Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unbekannt
        IP-Routing aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein
        WINS-Proxy aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein

Ethernetadapter LAN-Verbindung:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-30-05-99-B6-52
        DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.47.40
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.47.1
        DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.47.1
```

Interessant ist hierbei besonders der letzte Eintrag (DNS-Server). Dieser Eintrag wird von deinem Router (DSL_Modem) vergeben und ist meist der Router selbst. Wenn der da eingebaute ein Prob hat, dann wirds schwierig. Stelle doch mal in der DNS-Konfiguration deiner Netzwerkkarte den DNS Server nicht auf automatisch beziehen, sondern trage dort mal manuell einen DNS-Server von T-Online oder 1und1 ein.


----------



## frager (23. Februar 2009)

Hey!
Stimmt, ich habe auch schon von anderen gehoert, dass es ein DNS-Problem sein koennte, allerdings weiss ich nicht, wie ich das Problem angehen soll. Hier die Ausgabe von ipconfig:


```
Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MC Gigabit Network Connection
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-1A-6B-CD-19-1A
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::cab:c1bb:bd09:59b%8(Bevorzugt)
   IPv4-Adresse  . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Bevorzugt)
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Montag, 23. Februar 2009 19:28:58
   Lease lauft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Donnerstag, 26. Februar 2009 19:28:57
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCPv6-IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184556139
   DNS-Server  . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   NetBIOS uber TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiviert
```

der Router ist unter 192.168.0.1 zu erreichen.

Hier noch 2 Punkte, die mir gerade einfallen:
  - Was ist eigentlich NetBIOS ueber TCP/IP (der letzte Punkt in der Ausgabe)
  - Ich kann auf meinen Router nur ganz selten zugreifen - wenn ich die IP in den Browser eingebe passiert nichts, bis ein Timeout kommt, und es heisst dann die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden. Nur ganz selten kommt dabei die Web-Oberflaeche vom Router.

Deswegen kann ich gerade auch nicht die DNS Server nachschauen, weil ich ja nicht auf den Router komme..


----------



## chmee (23. Februar 2009)

Mach erstmal die automatische IP-Vergabe aus. Vergib manuell 192.168.0.10 und als Proxy 192.168.0.1. Möglicherweise gibt es auch einen Konflikt zwischen Modem und Router ( wenn Du Beides im System integriert hast.. ) . Gib dem Router ( Starterbox ) den IP-Raum 192.168.1.x und dann logischerweise auch Deinem Rechner eine Adresse in jenem Raum ( 192.168.1.10 )

mfg chmee


----------



## ravendead (23. Februar 2009)

Das Problem mit dem Verbindungsproblem auf das WebInterface meines Routers kenne ich auch. Ist ein Zyxel mit WLan von Arcor ausgeliefert. Am häufigsten taucht das Problem auf wenn ich mich beim letzten Besuch nicht ordentlich ausgeloggt habe, ein Neustart des Routers behebt das aber für gewöhnlich. Alternativ könntest du noch versuchen dich über Telnet auf den Router zu wählen, sofern der dies unterstützt:
telnet 192.168.0.1
in deinem Fall. Danach ganz normal über den Benutzer und das PW einloggen und über die Zahlen / ESC navigieren.

Zum Thema ansich:
Wenn die Nichterreichbarkeit der Seiten wie bei dir mehr als einen Aufruf lang ist, könntest du auch mal versuchen möglichst schnell danach deinen Router selbst anzupingen um den als Fehler ausschließen / identifizieren zu können. Evtl auch mal entstauben / ausbuddeln wenn der irgendwo hinter einem Schrank/an der Heizung sein Dasein fristet. Meiner mag es auch nicht wenn ihm dolle warm wird und bekommt dann Aussetzer.


----------



## frager (23. Februar 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Mach erstmal die automatische IP-Vergabe aus. Vergib manuell 192.168.0.10 und als Proxy 192.168.0.1. Möglicherweise gibt es auch einen Konflikt zwischen Modem und Router ( wenn Du Beides im System integriert hast.. ) . Gib dem Router ( Starterbox ) den IP-Raum 192.168.1.x und dann logischerweise auch Deinem Rechner eine Adresse in jenem Raum ( 192.168.1.10 )
> 
> mfg chmee



Also du meinst einfach statt der 0 an der dritten stelle eine 1 hinmachen? Ok, das werde ich dann machen, sobald ich auf den Router komme.

Macht es eigentlich was aus, wenn im Router der DHCP-Server an ist und ich trotzdem eine feste IP vergebe? (Ich kann ihn schlecht ausschalten, da ich in einer WG bin, und einige wuerden es wohl nicht gebacken kriegen, eine feste IP einzustellen...)



> telnet 192.168.0.1


LOL, habe gerade festgestellt, dass Vista kein telnet hat! Gibt es da eine Alternative?

Und, ja, ich habe Zyxel von Arcor, allerdings ueber Kabel! Ist ja mal ein Drecksding, wenn man sich immer explizit ausloggen muss!! Das mit Neustarten ist eben nicht so leicht, weil da andere Leute aus der WG dranhaengen..


----------



## ravendead (24. Februar 2009)

frager hat gesagt.:


> LOL, habe gerade festgestellt, dass Vista kein telnet hat! Gibt es da eine Alternative?



Linux / Windows XP =P

Aber es gibt sicherlich auch Telnetclients zum Runterladen 

Dein PC sollte sich nicht dran stören wenn auf dem Router DHCP trotzdem an ist, allerdings wäre es eklig, wenn der DHCP deine gewünschte feste IP bereits vergeben hat. 

Und du sprichst von WG... haben die anderen Teilnehmer denn das selbe Problem oder ist das nur bei dir so?  Denn die müssten doch auch an einer Lösung interessiert sein wenn die das auch haben. Wenn nicht ist der Router auszuschließen und auf deinem PC / an deinem Kabel zu suchen.

Mein Zyxel hängt mittlerweile auch am Kabel, aber das hat andere Gründe (Blöder Beton hier), das Problem mit dem Einloggen trat aber trotzdem auf. Du sollst den dafür auch nicht dauerhaft aus lassen sonder nur kurz neu starten. Aber wie gesagt, abhängig ob deine Mitbewohner das selbe erleiden.


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2009)

Naja, wenn die sonstigen Nutzer keine Problem haben, dann liegt es an Deiner Verbindung.. Laß Dir also keine IP zuweisen, sondern vergib Dir eine irgendwo liegende IP ( 192.168.x.123 ). Die dritte Stelle kannst Du verbiegen, wenn alle Anderen per DHCP eine IP vergeben bekommen oder Du ihnen Bescheid sagst.

mfg chmee


----------

